# ASR off in VAG logs??/rs6 twin turbo reliability??



## yackmode (Apr 3, 2007)

My ESP button is on but my VAG COM logs say ASR is off? the ASR light in the dash is not on. also have the yellow circle with the three dashes on either side? Also How come i havent heard of more people running rs6 turbos in the 2.7t? i saw it on the Eurocode site of course







what is the reliability like with those? If you were Eurocode and building a b5 s4 for yourself would you run Garrett's, K04's, or RS6er's???


----------



## thetwodubheads (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: ASR off in VAG logs??/rs6 twin turbo reliability?? (yackmode)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yackmode* »_My ESP button is on but my VAG COM logs say ASR is off? the ASR light in the dash is not on. also have the yellow circle with the three dashes on either side? Also How come i havent heard of more people running rs6 turbos in the 2.7t? i saw it on the Eurocode site of course







what is the reliability like with those? If you were Eurocode and building a b5 s4 for yourself would you run Garrett's, K04's, or RS6er's???









But I think to answer some questions.......
ASR issue.... don't know.....
Circle with dashes- you need brakes
RS6 turbo upgrade.... most people who are baller enough to get it, don't troll a VW forum, Oh, and from my understanding, RS6 turbos are K04's


----------



## yackmode (Apr 3, 2007)

*Re: ASR off in VAG logs??/rs6 twin turbo reliability?? (thetwodubheads)*

ASR and the ABS system are closely related. i am aware of what the light means. the rs6 kit is $2k more than the k04 kit. k04 kit= 360whp. rs6 kit= 400whp. In the realm of 2.7t tuning $7k is not that "baller." the rs6 turbos are different. i believe just the compressor housing. every one of the few people ive talked to on these forum that have the rs6 turbos has reported good things. although people get as big numbers with k04s and the are time tested and daily driver approved.


----------



## thetwodubheads (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: ASR off in VAG logs??/rs6 twin turbo reliability?? (yackmode)*

Oh..... I thought the RS6 "KIT" just meant it had OE hardware for fueling, I was unaware that the turbos were any different. But if it is anything like the difference between a VW K03 and K03S.... I'd say it isn't really worth it. But then again, I don't really know much about them... I am just in the research phase of looking to buy an A6 and have recently read a lot on them, so I feel like I know more than I do


----------



## yackmode (Apr 3, 2007)

*Re: ASR off in VAG logs??/rs6 twin turbo reliability?? (thetwodubheads)*

the whole thing has been a bit confusing for me as well. you should look into b5 s4's. best car i have ever owned. my roomate has one as well. he got his from someone with 75k on it for $11k. He has had no problems with his either other than routine maintenance. i have had my timing chain replaced and am running 18 psi on the stock k03s with no issues.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## thetwodubheads (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: ASR off in VAG logs??/rs6 twin turbo reliability?? (yackmode)*

I feel I may be looking for an A6 though.... only way to get an Audi warranty, and enough room for our car seat for the baby.... well, enough room to fit it behind the seats, not between them.
Anyways, sorry to thread jack. So does your ABS light come on when you start the car, and does it activate in a hard stop?


----------



## RBVRT (Feb 22, 2008)

I just built an a6 2.7t auto with rs6 turbos
built tranny, custom downpipes, custom frontmount, unitronic tuning.
had to do some cutting/welding/light fabrication. 
worked out great
425whp/dynopak
the thing rips. should of seen the look on my buddys face/hhahhaa


----------

